# Ken McCulloch (Precursor Games) Arrested For Possession of Child Pornography



## Krory (Jun 29, 2013)

> Precursor Games founder and Silicon Knights vet Ken McCulloch has been arrested and charged with possession of child pornography.
> 
> Things haven't been good for Precursor Games recently. First, its Kickstarter campaign for Shadows of he Eternals was cut short, and now one of its founding members has been arrested and charged for child pornography. Ken McCulloch (Silicon Knights veteran and now ex-Precursor Games employee) was arrested on June 27th by the Niagara Regional Police when detectives conducted a warrented search of his St. Catharines, Ontario residence. He has been charged with one count each of Possession of Child Pornography, Making Child Pornography Available, and Accessing Child Pornography.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 29, 2013)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2013)

He should try not looking like a child molester next time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 29, 2013)

Well.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2013)

I think Nintendo should stay away from that game.

Too much crosses.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't know him, don't care.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2013)

Hm....

Actual CP or technical CP?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2013)

When I see "Making CP Available", It leads me to believe "actual".


----------



## Shirker (Jun 29, 2013)

Sick shit.

Hope this doesn't trash Precursor's rep *too* much


----------



## martryn (Jun 29, 2013)

Child Porn.  It's everywhere.  I guess he can use the Pete Townsend defense.


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2013)

Or the Toroxus defense.

"They probably really like it."


----------



## Mael (Jun 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbIMLz4ei7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------

